# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  نمونه برنامه حسابداری تحت وب

## baradar

با سلام
من این برنامه رو  با Extjs طراحی کردم وحالا ازشما می خوام این برنامه رو ببینید
و در مورد کیفیت این دمو مرا راهنمایی بفرمایید یعنی اینکه به من بگویید من چکار باید
بکنم تا سرعت لود این برنامه افزایش پیدا کند

دمو کوچک نمونه

http://hesabdar.takmch.ir

----------


## esmaeily-hosein

ابتدا firebug بر روی firefox نصب کن 
سپس google page speed از سایت google بگیر، تمام نقطه ضعف هاتو با tips مربوطه بهت میگه

----------


## shahab_ss

دوست عزیز  لطف بفرمایید و سورس این برنامه رو در اختیار بنده و سایر دوستان قرار بدید .

متشکرم

----------


## shahab_ss

نمونه مثال رو هم برداشتید ؟
آقا این سورس رو نخواستیم!!!   :چشمک:

----------


## Syamah

http://www.xero.com/
http://waveaccounting.com

----------


## masoud_tamizy

فکر می کنم که اگه دوستان به هم در جهت یادگیری کمک کنند خخیلی بهتر باشه تا اینکه با یه درخواست لینک ها هم حذف بشند !!!

----------

